# Care Label/Instruction question



## addiktd2yoo (Feb 4, 2006)

I know its illegal to sell shirts with no label for care instruction and material info and all that. My question is, does it have to be on the label on the back of the shirt? I know alot of people also print it on the back. But can you put it on the hang tag? so if they remove the hang tag, there wouldn't be any instruction label hanging around.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, you *CAN* print it on the hang tag, but it must also be on something that is permanently attached to the shirt. Hang tags are meant to be taken off.

Here's a quote from the FTC site:

"Labels must be attached permanently and securely and be legible during the useful life of the product."

Here's the link to their page about complying with care labeling rules:

http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/conline/pubs/buspubs/comeclean.htm#Complying with the Rule


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Yes, you *CAN* print it on the hang tag, but it must also be on something that is permanently attached to the shirt. Hang tags are meant to be taken off.
> 
> Here's a quote from the FTC site:
> 
> ...



Having care instructions fixed to the garment is pretty much a Western standard (whether on a label, screenprint, etc.)


----------



## mike.le07 (Jan 25, 2008)

I had the same question, but I went to the FTC site and it pretty much explained everything in detail.


----------

